# New PAM 312 "Un-boxing"



## SeikoSickness

Hey guys. I wanted to share some quick un-boxing photos of the new PAM 312 I picked up while on vacation in Barcelona. While I wasn't actually planning on buying one, I was intent on visiting several boutiques that were recommended by one of the forum members. Fortunately, we chose our hotel accommodations very well since four stores were within 500 metres of our "home base".

Most of the stores had a limited selection of Panerai models however, it was Union Suiza on Diagonal that had "the right one". The 312 I eventually picked up was ordered by another customer who subsequently changed his mind and the watch was put back on display the day before...how lucky for me!

As expected, the service at the store was top notch. They took care of everything including the pesky VAT refund paperwork. The one thing that was missing was the outer cardboard box. It's a shame I don't have the complete "collector's packaging", but everything else is there. Now, no to the photos.

Just got back to the hotel with my purchase. As you can see, the store is very discrete and packed everything in a generic black bag.










Inside was the store's bag.










The familiar Panerai packaging.



















The instruction booklet along with the warranty book.










Ooh...we're getting closer.










Closer still!










Bingo!










A close up of the contents. The watch is on the black alligator strap...but it's going to migrate to the rubber very soon.










Here it is!










Close up of the back. This is my first automatic Panerai and first with an in-house movement.










On the wrist.










Now, a more recent wrist shot after a day long meeting with a new client.










I'm very impressed and very happy that I got the chance to purchase the 312. I love the 1950 style case and it's a step up from my trusty 111. I like the size and weight of the watch although, it's been tough getting it to fit under some of my shirt cuffs!

This is also the first one that has the strap quick change system. Although I'm sure it's fine, I just prefer the security of the screw bars.

It's been in the rotation for close to a month and it will be a regular one for a long time.

I haven't checked the accuracy just yet, but will be doing this starting tomorrow. I have a feeling that it will be spot on even after a few days of normal use.

Next on the list is the 233 or the 243.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Clem

Congrats on the recent purchase!!! :-!

I loved "un-boxing" mine, it was like being a kid on Christmas all over again!!

How did you find bringing it through customs re: charges etc...? Did you even bother declaring it? I know I've snuck a few watches in from time to time


----------



## SeikoSickness

Clem said:


> How did you find bringing it through customs re: charges etc...? Did you even bother declaring it? I know I've snuck a few watches in from time to time


Let's just say that Lady Luck happened to smile on me that day...


----------



## Clem

SeikoSickness said:


> Let's just say that Lady Luck happened to smile on me that day...


Point taken ;-)


----------



## hidden by leaves

Congratulations, that's a beautiful watch, and a great story. I was hoping for a Toronto tale (as I'm here too), but Spain I'm sure was lovely ;-)

I've been poring over postings, photos and reviews, and the 312 is currently at the top of my PAM wish list (I do not have any yet). My only concern is the thickness (compared to, say, the 111 which is my other thought). 

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

SeikoSickness said:


> This is also the first one that has the strap quick change system. Although I'm sure it's fine, I just prefer the security of the screw bars.


Nice watch!

I have a PAM with the quick pin system and it is nothing short of perfect. So easy and locks securely and won't back out like screws may do. Plus, there's no worry of stripping any threads or scratching the lugs with a screwdriver.

I would worry more about screw-type pin systems than this new system.


----------



## tonch504

Nice job SeikoSickness. You had me curious to see each progressive photo, until ultimately the box revealed it's contents. Beautiful ! :-!


----------



## SeikoSickness

hidden by leaves said:


> I've been poring over postings, photos and reviews, and the 312 is currently at the top of my PAM wish list (I do not have any yet). My only concern is the thickness (compared to, say, the 111 which is my other thought).


I measured each one...and these are in no way ultra-precise measurements. The 111 is about 14 mm thick from case back to top of crystal and the 312 is about 16 mm.


----------



## hidden by leaves

SeikoSickness said:


> I measured each one...and these are in no way ultra-precise measurements. The 111 is about 14 mm thick from case back to top of crystal and the 312 is about 16 mm.


Most helpful, thanks very much!

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## giosdad

Congratulations on a great watch Marcin. 

I am interested in your long term thoughts on the in house movement.


----------



## trplthrt

Awesome watch! Congrats and enjoy it... I am still new with my 000 and I am already eager to get my hands on a 312.

How exactly does the quick change system work? No tools required?


----------



## SeikoSickness

trplthrt said:


> Awesome watch! Congrats and enjoy it... I am still new with my 000 and I am already eager to get my hands on a 312.


Thanks!



trplthrt said:


> How exactly does the quick change system work? No tools required?


The gist of the system is a small dimple on the underside of the lugs (you can see them in the photo of the back of the watch). These a spring loaded and a small plastic tool (the black one) is used to depress it with slight pressure. This releases the "dimple" and unlocks the pin which has a notch on that end. You slide out the pin, change the strap, and re-insert the pin. The "dimple" locks the pin in place.

The advantage is that you minimize scratches on the side of the lugs and there isn't a screw that you may cross-thread. However, my concern is with the durability of the spring that is used in this mechanism. It's small and therefore fragile. It might break if you apply too much pressure and then the whole mechanism is broken. I haven't heard of this breaking and I'm sure they've tested the design with countless uses and excessive force.

Only time will tell. If something happens, I know Panatime sells replacement spring bars that would fit.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Very nice. Congrats...:-!


----------



## mayastig

lovely 312 you got there


----------



## akira23

All I can say is Beautiful!!!!! Enjoy & wear it in Good Health!


----------



## snoballz

Fabulous! The 312 is a great modern piece from Panerai. What a vacation!


----------



## JAD3703

Awesome p/u, Marcin! And doubly so for passing successfully through the Watchers (AKA Canada Customs). The 312 is the next one that I am considering, actually. 

Was there a substantial price difference between here in Canada and in the EU? I am heading over there for business in the spring and am somewhat curious as to whether I should wait until then or buy here in North America.

James


----------



## dukerules

Congrats on the 312!


----------



## FPF

Great post. I felt like I was getting my own Panerai as I went through your pics. Except at the end, I don't get it. Not quite the same, but as good as it gets for me. For now.

Anyway, nothing quite as nice as getting something you weren't expecting to get. Enjoy!


----------



## SeikoSickness

JAD3703 said:


> Was there a substantial price difference between here in Canada and in the EU? I am heading over there for business in the spring and am somewhat curious as to whether I should wait until then or buy here in North America.


James,

Yes, there is a slight difference in the price due to the changes in currency exchange this year as well as the fact that European prices include 18% VAT. The price is set at the start of the year (I think) and doesn't get adjusted until the next. So, a 312 is listed at 5,100€ which converts to about USD $6,600. Which is already $800 less than the US MSRP of $7,400. In that 5,100€ is about 780€ in sales taxes that you can claim when leaving the EU. So, 5,100€ less 780€ is 4,320€...which converts to just above USD $5,600...which is the going rate for a second hand 312 (more or less).

So, if you want a brand new watch at used prices, now seems to be the time to buy in Europe.


----------



## HelloNasty1

One of my favorites! Looks great and nice pics. Sandwich dials are fantastic. Maybe I will own a PAM again one day. Congrats!


----------



## JAD3703

SeikoSickness said:


> James,
> 
> Yes, there is a slight difference in the price due to the changes in currency exchange this year as well as the fact that European prices include 18% VAT. The price is set at the start of the year (I think) and doesn't get adjusted until the next. So, a 312 is listed at 5,100€ which converts to about USD $6,600. Which is already $800 less than the US MSRP of $7,400. In that 5,100€ is about 780€ in sales taxes that you can claim when leaving the EU. So, 5,100€ less 780€ is 4,320€...which converts to just above USD $5,600...which is the going rate for a second hand 312 (more or less).
> 
> So, if you want a brand new watch at used prices, now seems to be the time to buy in Europe.


That's amazing, actually. Guess I will be waiting until the spring to pick mine up over in Europe, assuming that the US dollar and Euro do not go too pear-shaped.

Thanks for the break-down of info.

James


----------



## hawkes79

I like your collection- the 111 and 312 are my favs. My AD had both recently and I looked at them side by side.

Now that you have both, do think you have a preference? I'd love to get a 111 when the economy gets rolling again, but sometimes the 312 seems more special.


----------



## SeikoSickness

hawkes79 said:


> I like your collection- the 111 and 312 are my favs. My AD had both recently and I looked at them side by side.


Thanks! I feel the same way.



hawkes79 said:


> Now that you have both, do think you have a preference? I'd love to get a 111 when the economy gets rolling again, but sometimes the 312 seems more special.


That's a difficult question to answer because I'm a bit biased right now towards the 312. However, there are many things to like about both watches. I like the 312 because of it's case and the in-house movement. I prefer the minimal amount of polished surfaces on the 312 compared to the 111. Also, the height (16mm vs. 14mm on the 111) suits my taste. When it comes to the movement, I think that helps out with the price tag as I've always had some reluctance buying watches in this price range with a movement that you can get in a watch 1/10th the price.

However, I like the 111 because of it's simplicity. The hand wound movement assures running time unlike an automatic. Typically, I put on my watch in the morning and take it off when I get home from work. That's about 9-10 hours on my wrist...and most of it is with my butt parked in a chair at my desk. The lack of a date is a good thing as well. If your watch has stopped then all you need is it set the time. With the P.9000 movement it can get a bit tedious since there is no quick date change function. You have to jump the hour hand twice around the dial to advance the date. That can take a while if you haven't worn the watch for a while.

I bought my 111 almost 2 years ago and it's been the dominant watch on my wrist. I don't think it'll be my #1 choice in the future. The 312 will be my choice for the foreseeable future...until the next purchase!


----------



## jobryan

Why'd you take hat gorgeous leather strap off for rubber? Especially with a suit!


----------



## SeikoSickness

jobryan said:


> Why'd you take hat gorgeous leather strap off for rubber? Especially with a suit!


Well...For "daily" wear the rubber strap is OK (I work at a marketing agency so daily attire is casual - of course, when meeting new clients, you have to follow the rules). Also, the 312 comes with a brushed buckle and once I put it on the rubber, I found it very difficult to get the screw bar out again! So, I had to rummage through my "bits bin" and I found a brushed 22 mm generic buckle. It'll join the leather strap later this afternoon when I attend a wedding.


----------



## magnetmandan

Hi Marcin,

Congrats on your 312. You are not actually missing the outer cardboard box, BTW, since you purchased it in Barcelona. From what I understand, most, if not all, European AD's don't have the outer cardboard box. They are used as "shipping boxes" for shipping overseas. They don't need it if the watch moves around Europe 

Congrats again and wear it well!

;-Dan


----------



## Clem

WOW If that's the case that's one crappy shipping box. Especially since they don't really offer mush protection/cushion for the goods inside.


----------



## laughinggull

Marcin

Huge congrats on the 312.

I have the 243 and the 312 would be complimented by it immensely. I share your passion for the 111/112 - simplicity and classic PAM heritage. The 312, IMO, is a bold modern statement of all of the right PAM DNA and like giosdad, I will be looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the movement over the long term.


----------



## magnetmandan

Clem said:


> WOW If that's the case that's one crappy shipping box. Especially since they don't really offer mush protection/cushion for the goods inside.


LOL! Maybe you'll understand if I say it this way: "it's a box that Panerai uses for only watches that are shipped out of the EU". Or this way: "it's a box that is used for shipped watches".

Sorry for the confusion m8te ;-)

;-Dan


----------



## Clem

LOL I was just being facetious :-d


----------



## magnetmandan

Clem said:


> LOL I was just being facetious :-d


LOL x2.....ya' got me Clem! :-!

;-Dan


----------



## Clem

magnetmandan said:


> LOL x2.....ya' got me Clem! :-!
> 
> ;-Dan


My bad I guess I forgot a emoticon or 2 in my facetiousness  :-d


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations.
you happend to be there in the Right Place at the Right Time.b-)
i like the last Picture :-! looks Dressy.. and that's the beauty of Panerai. they can be Dressed Up or Down ;-)
BTW, is it significantly Bigger than the 111 ??!
wear it well.
Tony


----------



## jacksonian

I think something in the middle like a GSD Marrone Antico would bridge well between casual and dressy for that baby!


----------



## SeikoSickness

Tony A.H said:


> Congratulations.
> you happend to be there in the Right Place at the Right Time.b-)
> i like the last Picture :-! looks Dressy.. and that's the beauty of Panerai. they can be Dressed Up or Down ;-)
> BTW, is it significantly Bigger than the 111 ??!
> wear it well.
> Tony


Tony,

Thanks! Yes, it is bigger than a 111, primarily in the thickness. Because of the 1950 style case, the automatic movement (case back is deeper), and the slightly domed crystal, it comes to around 16-17 mm thick (others indicate a bit more at 18 mm - but I don't have calipers to measure accurately). So, yes, it wears very different from a 111...but in a good way.


----------



## SeikoSickness

So, the "time trials" have begun. This morning, the watch was set in accordance with a reference source (my PC which is synced every hour using an ancient app called NetTime to know time servers). I plan on running this test for the next seven days to see what the average gain/loss will be. I gave it a full wind to make sure it started with a full three days reserve. During this time I will wear the watch daily without any special treatment.

I only wear my watches during the day and take it off once I get home. So, it should be seeing anywhere from 12-13 hours of wrist time each day. During it's "down time" I'll be leaving it in various positions (face up, face down, left side, right side, etc).

I will report back next Friday on the results.


----------



## Tony A.H

thanks for the Infos.

but i Blame you for one thing !!! 
you made me stop by my AD Last Night hoping to see one on Display . but he doesn't have it :-(

i love the 1950 Case and that's what attracted me to this Model. ;-)

Salute


----------



## fullcourt

i love my 328....basically the 312 with the ss bracelet. have it for 3 months and its the nicest watch i own....for now

next on the list is a 210 or maybe a sub


----------



## SeikoSickness

So, the test is done. After seven days of daily wear and leaving the watch to rest overnight in various positions, the total loss by the movement amounts to 58.2 seconds. That, over seven days (168 hours), averages out to be a loss of just over 8 seconds per day. While not stellar compared to COSC standard (-4 to +6 sec/day), it is pretty good for a brand new watch. Also, the measurement is less than scientific so, some error is bound to be there. But, I'm quite happy as my normal rotation is quite large and I will end up setting the watch whenever I put it on my wrist.


----------



## link2derek

Nice pick up, Marcin! You have excellent taste.


----------



## Alexander Stark

Wow, truly an amazing time piece! Panerai really defines the person that is wearing it. I think it is a very special and graceful watch. Congratulations!

Cheers, 
Alex


----------

